
Chart: Percentage of a Company You Own vs. Acquisition Price - sbraford
http://onwebapps.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/cashout_chart.png
======
Tichy
Um... You know that most modern operating systems include a calculator
application?

~~~
nostrademons
As does Google:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=0.05+*+1000000>

------
immad
I dont get it

